#  > General Zone >  > Free Zone >  >  >  I need NACE SP0170, NACE SP0472 and WRC Bulletin 412

## mastertiger

Hello every one,
I need urgently the following standards:
NACE SP0170, Protection of Austenitic Stainless Steels and Other Austenitic Alloys from Polythionic Acid Stress Corrosion *****ing During Shutdown of Refinery Equipment
NACE SP0472, Methods and Controls to Prevent In-service Environmental *****ing of Carbon Steel Weldments in Corrosive Petroleum Refining Environments


WRC Bulletin 412 , Challenges and Solutions in Repair Welding for Power and Processing Plants
Thank you in advanceSee More: I need NACE SP0170, NACE SP0472 and WRC Bulletin 412

----------


## Marty Thompson

Nace sp0170-2012
nace sp0472-2015

----------


## mastertiger

Thanks again Marty for your help.

----------


## Diego Morais

Hi everyone*

Please* someone has WRC-521 bulletin in PDF?

Tks you all in advance.

----------


## expergemo

What interesting phrase

----------


## logisticsdirkwolf

Hi,
I tried to download NACE SP0170 (2012) and NACE SP0472 (2015) but the links don't work for me.
Could you please re-upload?

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## logisticsdirkwolf

Thanks!!!!

----------


## mabidal

can you share please , link expired

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mabidal

thanks ,Bro

----------


## indrajayan

Hai,
Can someone reupload it again? The SP170, 0472 and WRC bulletin 412. Because the links is expired. Thank very much in advance. Really appreciate it.

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: I need NACE SP0170, NACE SP0472 and WRC Bulletin 412

----------


## indrajayan

Hai pedrogarcia,
thank you much for your helping hand.

----------


## gmxgtr

Does anyone have SP0472 ed. 2020?

----------


## VladimirP

any chance someone has NACE SP0472 from 2020?
many thanks in advance

----------


## Yehya1994

> Here:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Hi,

Please share it again

----------


## pedrogarcia

Here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Techman123

Thank you sir

----------


## Oilandgas

Can someone share it again through mediafire. Thanks

----------

